# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà - kinh nghiem du lich Cat Ba

## thietht

Nơi hội tụ giữa rừng với biển, Cát Bà là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho các gia đình vào mỗi dịp hè. Để tránh khỏi tình trạng "dở khóc dở cười", những thông tin dưới đây sẽ là hành trang bổ ích cho chuyến du lịch tới Cát Bà của bạn

*Phương tiện* 


Chiều Hà Nội-Cát Bà

- Nếu đi từ Hà Nội và không có oto riêng thì  bạn mua vé xe Hoàng Long, xuất phát từ bến Lương Yên đi Cát Bà, giá vé toàn tuyến là 210.00vnd/người.  Giờ xuất bến: 5h20, 7h20, 11h20 và 13h20. Cụ thể: Xe Hoàng Long từ HN sau 2 tiếng chạy sẽ xuống số 4 Lê Thánh Tông - Hải Phòng, tại đây hai bạn nhận vé ra Cát Bà. Đợi 15 phút để tập kết sang xe nhỏ, xe này chở ra bến Đình Vũ. Tại bến Đình Vũ, các bạn chuyển sang đi tàu thủy cao tốc, chạy 25 phút sang đảo Cát Bà. Lên bờ, các bạn sẽ được xe của Hoàng Long chở tận vào thị trấn.

- Nếu nhà bạn có ô tô riêng từ Hà Nội bạn đi thẳng quốc lộ 5  xuống Hải Phòng, ra bến Đình Vũ rồi sang 2 phà qua Cát Hải, Cát Bà.  Phà chạy từ 5h sáng đến 5h chiều, cách 1 tiếng chạy một chuyến ở bến Viềng. Bến Gót thì nhỏ hơn thì nó chạy cũng nhiều hơn.

Chiều Cát Bà-Hà Nội

Từ Cát Bà vào 6h và 14h30,  có 2 chuyến tàu cao tốc về bến Bính Hải Phòng. Sau đó ra bến xe và bắt xe về Hà Nội. Các bạn nếu không thích về bằng Hoàng Long như lượt đi thì có thể chọn cách này.

Còn nếu không thì bạn có thể từ đảo đi xe Hoàng Long như đã đi lượt đi. Cũng sẽ có 4 chuyến về Hà Nội (Hải Phòng) trong ngày, vào các giờ sớm hơn 1h so với giờ chạy từ Hải Phòng ra. Cụ thể, Chiều đi từ số 4 Lê Thánh Tông Hải Phòng có 4 chuyến là 8h, 10h, 14h và 16h.Chiều về từ Cát Bà sẽ đẩy sớm hơn 1 tiếng, là 7h, 9h, 13h và 15h.

Ví dụ, từ đất liền ra có tàu chạy 10h sáng, thì trên đảo tàu sẽ chạy lúc 9h để 10h nó về đến Hải Phòng, kịp gối đầu đón khách ra Cát Bà.

Nếu đi ô tô riêng, hãy nhớ tập trung ở bến phà trước 17h để kịp giờ về Hà Nội.

Lưu ý: bạn có thể mua vé tàu cánh ngầm đi Cát Bà ở đường Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội

*Ở đâu?*


*Chơi gì?*

_Tắm biển_

Đến với biển Cát Bà, du khách không thể không đến những bãi tắm nổi tiếng ở đảo. Các bãi tắm chỉ cách khách sạn có vài trăm mét. Đi bách bộ chừng mươi phút men theo bờ biển rồi qua một khe núi nhỏ, du khách đã đến với bãi tắm Cát Cò 1. Đứng trên nhìn xuống bãi tắm, du khách dễ dàng nhận thấy một bãi cát nghiêng theo mép nước quanh năm rì rào sóng vỗ.

Đứng nhìn ra xa, về phía cuối của bãi tắm, chiếc cầu nhỏ nối bãi Cát Cò 1 sang bãi tắm Cát Tiên như dải lụa vắt qua núi. Đi trên cầu sang bãi tắm Cát Tiên, vượt qua đoạn cua che khuất của núi, một khoảng trời mới như đang rộng mở và một bãi tắm xinh đẹp pha lẫn hoang sơ hiện ra trước mắt.

Tại đây, du khách có thể tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi phơi nắng và tận hưởng những làn gió trong lành thổi vào từ đại dương.

Sẽ là thiếu sót nếu không đến với bãi tắm Cát Cò 3. Đây là điểm du lịch mới nhất của đảo Cát Bà. Bãi tắm Cát Cò 3 được xây dựng khá đẹp và hiện đại, dịch vụ du lịch ở đây khá hoàn hảo từ tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi, ăn uống.

Có rất nhiều khách sạn hay resort ở Cát Bà cho bạn lựa chọn. Giá phòng ở Cát Bà thay đổi tùy từng thời điểm, nhất là vào các dịp lễ hay ngày cuối tuần. Do vậy, bạn nên book phòng trước ít nhất là 2 tuần để được giá tốt nhất. Nếu gấp, bạn có thể đặt phòng qua đại lý du lịch và mức giá cũng không thay đổi nhiều lắm. Các khách sạn được khách du lịch đánh giá cao: Hoàng Ngọc Hotel, Sea & Sun Hotel, Ks Lan Anh, Ks Lan Hạ, Holiday View, Ks  Le Pont, Ks Vinaconnex...


_Tham quan biển đảo_

Biển Cát Bà có khá nhiều tàu du lịch loại nhỏ đưa khách đi tham quan trên biển, dịch vụ du lịch biển ở đây khá tốt. Du khách chỉ cần thông báo cho khách sạn nơi mình nghỉ là có thể có tàu đưa đi thăm biển Cát Bà.

Từ lâu, Cát Bà nổi tiếng với vịnh Lan Hạ- đây là vịnh nằm trong quần thể vịnh Hạ Long, nếu đi du ngoạn trên vịnh Lan Hạ ngắm phong cảnh núi non, biển cả, chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho du khách nhiều ngạc nhiên, kỳ thú.


*Lưu ý:*  Đi tàu ra vịnh Lan Hạ rất đẹp và tắm ở vịnh thì sóng lặng nhưng lại có nhiều đá nên bạn sẽ rất dễ bị xước chân và đầu gối.

Đi du ngoạn trên vịnh Lan Hạ thường xuất phát tại Bến Bèo, cũng có khi xuất phát ngay tại bến Tùng Vụng theo yêu cầu của du khách. Chỉ hơn 20 phút, trên biển, tàu sẽ đưa du khách đến đảo khỉ.  Thực ra đây là đảo Cát Dứa- một hòn đảo nằm trên vịnh Lan Hạ, mấy năm gần đây, Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà và kiểm lâm huyện Cát Hải đã đưa khỉ về đây nên đảo mới có tên như vậy. Khỉ được đưa về đây sống với tự nhiên nhưng cũng rất gần gũi con người, chúng thích đùa giỡn với khách du lịch.  Đảo Cát Dứa là nơi tắm biển thật lý tưởng. Ở đây nước trong xanh và sạch, sau khi tắm biển xong lên bờ nằm dài trên cát tận hưởng ánh nắng, thật thú vị.

_Rừng quốc gia Cát Bà_

Đã nhiều năm nay, Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà là một điểm du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn và đặc biệt hấp dẫn đối với những du khách thích phiêu lưu mạo hiểm. Vườn có 4.500 ha rừng nguyên sinh có hệ thực vật thường xen lẫn rừng cây lá rộng, cây lá kim và rừng kín lá rộng thường xanh nhiệt đới phát triển trên núi đá vôi. Vườn có nhiều loại động vật, thực vật quý hiếm nên đây là nơi bảo tồn nguồn gen đa dạng.

Điểm độc đáo của vườn là có tới 22 loài được ghi trong sách đỏ Việt Nam và 6 loài được ghi trong sách đỏ thế giới. Trong số động vật được ghi trong sách đỏ thế giới thì vườn quốc gia Cát Bà có voọc đầu trắng, đây là loài động vật đặc hữu của Cát Bà.

Các tour du lịch vào Vườn quốc gia Cát Bà mùa này thường đem đến cho du khách những cảm giác mới lạ. Từ thị trấn Cát Bà, chỉ vài chục phút đi trên tuyến đường rộng mở vào đến cửa vườn. Trên xe, du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt nhìn ra xung quanh, hít căng lồng ngực đón nhận không khí trong lành của núi rừng. 

*Ăn gì?*

 Hải sản ở Cát Bà rất phong phú tươi ngon đặc biệt là tu hài được nuôi thành công trên đảo. Ngoài ra, còn có đặc sản rừng không kém phần thơm ngon, hấp dẫn.


_Sam 7 món_

Món ăn đặc trưng hương vị biển vừa ngon, vừa độc đáo, có nguồn gốc tự nhiên, luôn đảm bảo độ tươi sống. Sam biển chế biến rất nhiều món ăn khác nhau như: tiết canh, gỏi, chân sam sào chua ngọt, sam sào xả ớt, trứng sam chiên giòn hoặc sào lá lốt, sam hấp, sam bao bột rán, sụn sam nướng, sam sào miến… Các món ăn từ thịt sam thơm ngon và độc đáo.

_Tu hài_

Tu Hài chế biến được nhiều món ăn như: nướng, gỏi, nấu cháo… cách chế biến như sau: ngâm tu hài từ 2 đến 3 phút trong chậu nước nóng khoảng 80-90 độ, sau đó rửa sạch vỏ bên ngoài, rồi dung dao rạch nhẹ dọc theo chiều của chiếc vòi. Thịt tại những chiếc vòi Tu hài rất ngon, dai dai, mềm và ngọt. Món Tu hài muốn ngon còn phụ thuộc vào rất nhiều gia vị như tỏi, hành khô được băm nhỏ, sau đó cho dầu lên chiên, hành hoa thái nhỏ trộn đều, sau đó ngâm nước mắm, mỳ chính, hạt tiêu…

Đặc biệt phải kể đến món Tu hài hấp. Sau khi hấp khoảng 15 phút, cho Tu hài ra đĩa, mùi thơm tu hài quyện với mùi gia vị thật quyến rũ. Hãy trang trí khéo léo để có món Tu hài khai vị bắt mắt và hấp dẫn hơn. Món Tu hài hấp ăn vừa mát vừa thanh, có dư vị ngọt rất riêng. Thịt Tu hài hấp giòn, quyện với mùi gia vị thơm nức.

_Cá song_

Cá song là loại cá thuộc vùng nước ấm, vùng Thái bình Dương có tới 37 loài. Ở nước ta có khoảng 30 loài trong đó nhiều loài có giá trị kinh tế cao. Ở Cát Bà có 3 loại là cá song mỡ, song đen và song cáo. Cá song là loại cá dữ ăn mồi động vật và cho giá trị dinh dưỡng cao. Từ cá song người ta chế biến nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn, bổ dưỡng như: gỏi, cháo, lẩu, hấp, sốt, nướng…



(Tổng hợp)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Cát Bà giá rẻ (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich Cat Ba gia re (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Cát Bà liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cát Bà* - *tour du lich Cat Ba*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cát Bà kích vào *du lịch Cát Bà* - *du lich Cat Ba*

----------


## thuan-hang

Em đang làm việc tại CÁT BÀ, bác nào muốn ra đây du lịch thì liên lạc với em,sẽ giúp các bác về đặt phòng, chỗ ăn uống vui chơi và thăm quan. các khách sạn từ có sao đến nhà nghỉ bình dân hoạc nhà dân, đặc biệt dành cho các bác muốn khám phá thì đảm bảo những chỗ em chỉ không có trong tour của các công ty du lich
Em tên THUẤN : số điện thoại 01667926888
mail : thuannguyen23@gmail.com

----------


## lunas2

đẹp thật...............

----------


## nhungnhung

a chị ơi cho e hỏi: e k có xe riêng thì nên đi xe của hoàng long hợp lí hơn hay đi tàu đến HP r mới mua vé tùa đi cát bà? đi như thế e sợ chặt chém lắm  :Frown: (

----------


## thuty

> a chị ơi cho e hỏi: e k có xe riêng thì nên đi xe của hoàng long hợp lí hơn hay đi tàu đến HP r mới mua vé tùa đi cát bà? đi như thế e sợ chặt chém lắm (


Vé tàu đi cát bà nó có giá chung rồi thì phải. Bạn thấy tiện thế nào thì đi, chỉ có điều phòng ở đó phải đặt trước nếu không có bị chém thì dáng chịu  :Big Grin:

----------


## thietht

> a chị ơi cho e hỏi: e k có xe riêng thì nên đi xe của hoàng long hợp lí hơn hay đi tàu đến HP r mới mua vé tùa đi cát bà? đi như thế e sợ chặt chém lắm (


Mình nghĩ bạn nên đi xe Hoàng Long cho trọn gói, chả lo nghĩ gì, một phát từ Hà Nội ra Cát Bà.  Nếu bạn đi xe khác hoặc đi tàu thì phải mua vé  từ HN xuống HP, rồi lại tiền vé ra Cát Bà, chưa kể tiền xe ôm, taxi chuyển xe... rất lách cách.

Cụ thể: Xe Hoàng Long từ HN sau 2 tiếng chạy sẽ xuống số 4 Lê Thánh Tông - Hải Phòng, tại đây bạn nhận vé ra Cát Bà. Đợi 15 phút để tập kết sang xe nhỏ, xe này chở ra bến Đình Vũ. 

Tại bến Đình Vũ, bạn chuyển sang đi tàu thủy cao tốc, chạy 25 phút sang đảo Cát Bà. 

Lên bờ,  bạn sẽ được xe của Hoàng Long chở tận vào thị trấn. Đường núi quanh co, cũng có cái hay. 

Chúc bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ!

----------


## nguyenlamcb1986

Nhà hàng Phương Phương
Địa chỉ : Số 232 đường 1-4 Trung Tâm Cát Bà
Điện thoại : 0313.888.254
Di Động : 01687.283.786
Email: nguyenlamcb1986@gmail.com
Khi nào đến Cát Bà hãy đến nhà hàng mình mà thưởng thức phòng ăn lạnh giá cả bình dân cảm ơn

----------


## nhungnhung

a chị nào mới đi cát bà cho e xin tí kinh nghiệm với  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoaiphuong0901

Em xin đóng góp kinh nghiệm *đau thương* của em về vụ *tàu cao tốc đi Cát Bà* để các bác tránh.
Hôm 7/7 vừa rồi em có đi Cát Bà với mấy người bạn. Bạn em sợ hết vé đã ra bến Bính mua luôn vé khứ hồi từ cách đó mấy hôm. Ra đến nơi thấy biển quảng cáo băng rôn của Hoàng Yến hoành tráng. Với lại từ xưa tàu cao tốc Hoàng Yến có chút tiếng tăm. Bạn em oăn sờ chơi mua hẳn cái vé tàu khứ hồi gọi là tàu tránh song, đắt nhất, 200k/lượt, vị chi là 400k/người. Và cuối cùng chất lượng dịch vụ mình được hưởng dư lày đây:

 Sáng 7/7: mưa tầm tã, 8h ra bến tàu để đi tàu 8h30 như vé đã mua. Đập vào mắt là cảnh tượng người người nhung nhúc đợi tàu. Đến giờ cánh cổng xuống cầu tàu hé mở, chen chúc nhau vào, giơ giơ tấm vé để được xé. Chao ôi, sao còn quá thời bao cấp thế. Đến lượt em thì bị gạt lại vì có thanh tra giao thông đứng bên dưới nói đủ số người, không được phép chở quá tải. Thôi thế là trong số người rớt lại, có người đi theo đoàn tour, thế là bị xé lẻ. Còn có nhà thì đi cả gia đình, bố bế con chen được, mẹ ở lại. Có người đi theo đoàn công ty, cũng ngậm ngùi rớt lại ngắm mưa. Tiếp sau mới là màn bi hài kịch khiến những hành khách không thể không bất mãn. Nhà tàu người nọ người kia cãi nhau chí chóe, mẹ, cha, phụ khoa có đủ cả. Hành khách ngồi đấy cứ gọi là…mát tai. Nhà tàu thông báo 10h có tàu tiếp, 15p sau thì là 10h30, rồi lại đến 11h. Tóm lại vạ vật mưa gió, lúc bước chân lên tàu là 11h10. Và thay vì tàu cánh ngầm tránh sóng hạng nhất, là 1 cái tàu chợ, chạy hơn 2 tiếng mới ra đến Cát Bà. Phải nói là ỨC.
KHÔNG MỘT LỜI XIN LỖI. Không hiểu cái bọn Hoàng Yến ấy nó cầm tiền của hành khách mà không thấy nhục à. Làm lỡ hết kế hoạch của khách.

Tưởng rằng đen đến thế thôi. Chưa hết. Còn lúc về.
Vé tàu của mình là 3h chiều. Đã đề phòng chiều chủ nhật đông, ra bến rõ sớm để xếp lốt. Nhưng ôi thôi, ra hỏi tàu Hoàng yến mấy giờ chạy, ai cũng lắc đầu không biết. Tá hỏa chạy ra văn phòng tàu Hoàng Yến gần nhất để hỏi, thì được thông báo là tàu hỏng, không có tàu đâu, hành khách sẽ phải lên 1 tàu khác , tên là HP02 vào 4h30. Đấy, không ra hỏi thì có mà chết dấp ở Cát Bà ah. Rồi thì mình lại mất khoảng 5 cuộc điện thoại chỉ để confirm chính xác thời gian và tàu về Hải Phòng. Kết quả là họ nói mình ra quầy đổi sang vé tàu Seaqueen island, giá 180.000. Ô, thế đúng là cái bọn này bán khách, đem con bỏ chợ. Nhẩm tính sơ qua nó cũng ăn chặn được ối tiền. Từ loại vé 200k/lượt, nó cho người ta đi từ tàu chợ đến chuyển tàu hãng khác. Và rồi, dân tình ngồi la liệt, xếp hàng dài ở cầu tàu xuống bến mấy tiếng đồng hồ dưới cái nắng chói chang để được lên tàu. Cảnh tượng không khác gì như dân tị nạn, hay trốn vượt biên của cuối những năm 80, đầu những năm 90 của thế kỷ trước. Tiếng trẻ con khóc , tiếng người lớn dỗ trẻ, tiếng người kêu, tiếng người than thở. Ôi đúng là một cuộc hành xác. Đợi, đợi, & đợi… & được lên tàu trong cảnh chen lấn xô đấy vào hồi 17h30… Em đặt được chân xuống bến Bính là lúc 19h15 các bác ah.
Câu hỏi đặt ra:
1.       Tại sao Hoàng Yến bán vé tràn lan lấy số lượng, không quan tâm đến việc tàu của mình chở được bao nhiêu, vé không có số ghế, không có series.
2.       Tại sao người tiêu dùng bỏ ra một số tiền không nhỏ đối với một dịch vụ vận tải như vậy để đổi lại là sự lỡ kế hoạch và bực tức, cảm thấy không hề được tôn trọng 1 tí xíu nào? Đây có phải hành động treo đầu dê, bán thịt chó, lừa đảo trong kinh doanh?
Mọi người có đi Cát Bà thì chừa cái tàu Hoàng Yến này ra nhé. Mình share hình cái vé. Đây là vé chiều về. 1 cái là Hoàng Yến, còn 1 cái là vé đổi sau khi nhận được thông báo là tàu Hoàng Yến hỏng không sửa được. Mình cũng nghe rất nhiều phàn nàn về cái tàu này. Cái ngu của mình là không tìm hiểu kỹ về tàu trước khi đi. Chỉ nghĩ đơn giản là ra bến mua vé tàu cao tốc, đi 45p là đến nơi L(((((
Akay đến mức mình sẽ post bài này lên các forum nào, mọi mặt trận có dính đến cái cụm từ kinh nghiệm du lịch Cát Bà, để mọi người còn tránh.
Ta thề *TẨY CHAY TÀU HOÀNG YẾN HẢI PHÒNG – CÁT BÀ.*

----------


## nguyenlamcb1986

Mọichi tiết xin liên hệ tại :
Phuong Phuong restaurant | Facebook
Nhàhàng Phương Phương
Địachỉ : Số 232 đường 1-4 Trung Tâm Cát Bà
Điệnthoại : 0313.888.254
DiĐộng : 01687.283.786
Email: nguyenlamcb1986@gmail.com

----------


## mrhoangkim

Nhà mình năm nào cũng đi Cát Bà. Công nhận là đi xe Hoàng long tiện thật vì cả xe và tàu là của Hoàng long. Nhà mình có con nhỏ nên đặt luôn khứ hồi ở Hà Nội. Mình còn lưu số điện thoại của văn phòng vé xe Hoàng long Hà Nội số 7 ngõ 155 Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội - 04.6672.6080.
Không hiểu gì mình có thể hỏi thêm nhân viên ở đấy sẽ tư vấn nhiệt tình lắm. Đến trực tiếp thì mình hỏi được nhiều thứ hơn, mình cũng hay đến trực tiếp để hỏi. Họ còn hướng dẫn mình đặt phòng như thế nào đi chơi ở đâu nữa nên đừng ngại hỏi. Chúc cả nhà có ngày nghỉ vui vẻ nhé!

----------


## Hoang thi oanh

Xe Hoàng Long trọn gói tới Cát bà là tương đối ổn. Giá vé 210k/khách. Chất lượng tốt.
Khách sạn mình ở là Cat bà Fantasea,chất luọng ok, ăn tại nhà hàng của khách sạn luôn cũng được.
Du lịch Cát Bà nên thăm biển đảo, tắm biển và thăm quan vườn quốc gia Cát Bà thì tuyệt, nếu bạn nào thích khám phá thì đi rừng Cát Bà 01 ngày thích lắm, Thăm thú, leo núi ,mệt nhưng khám phá được nhiều cảnh quan thiên nhiên, cây cối,các loài động vật hoang dã quý hiếm và thăm làng Việt Hải nữa,đoàn mình đi 1 lần cùng chú hướng dẫn địa phương và muốn thăm quan lại quá.
chúc các bạn có chuyến du lịch thật vui vẻ

----------

